# Our own TC end of year list...



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

How about that? Lets make a list of the best recordings of the year!
Some people here are into games, and making a best of the year list could be like a game. I will not do it. Just an idea, but a good one! I always get many new ideas to what to listen to when all these lists come around.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

If you'd like to know what albums released in 2018 I enjoyed the most, I could certainly tell you. But frankly, the ranking games that are played here leave my head spinning and would (I guess) presuppose everyone has heard all the the new recordings, which I certainly have not. But a nice idea anyway.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I won't provide a list, but I will tell you one of my favorite releases for this year. I think Rebecca Dale's debut release "Requiem for My Mother" on Decca is definitely noteworthy. I've immensely enjoyed it each time I've listened to it, and I've listened to it a lot. I am looking forward to future compositions which she releases.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Looking over my purchases for 2018, there were actually very few new releases. But these three are first class:


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Trifonov has great Rach artistry








Delphine Galou yessss....






















Theme of Corelli (for a change)

These gave me satisfaction.............


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Since people are contributing 2018 lists, in addition to the Weilerstein, Nelsons,Trifonov, and Hahn I would add Lucille Change -Liszt and:

Neave Trio










Olaffson










Kaskashian










and Ott


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Whatever the pitfalls of these kinds of lists, they're always fun. Why not vote on the best releases?


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Savall's latest viol consort disc is one of his best IMO, I especially appreciate some good Legrenzi


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

One very good recording.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This one is coming at the top of my end of year list. Ill post some others when i can remrmber them.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

There seems to be many great releases! Is it enough for our game-makers? I'll add this, that I just discovered (released in Nov.) We need some contemporary as well


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

It would be easier, and more interesting, if we only include contemporary Music  I really don't know how to start a poll or game...


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

If you get the 2018 Trifonov Rach 2,4 PCs, also well worth getting the natural companion 2015 Rach Variations set.......


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It would be easier, and more interesting, if we only include contemporary Music  I really don't know how to start a poll or game...


It's very simple, and there are hundreds of examples to browse.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

bLEH. TESTING TESTING


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Some magnificent, modern-sounding Beethoven records. Need I say more?


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

And some (unexpectedly) magnificent Mahlers.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

A truly magnificent Symphonic Dances from Jansons (the best among his three recordings), and a surprisingly dark Rach 3 from Rattle.
















A superbly clean Bruckner 8, just the way I like it.









Nocturnes on period instruments. Priceless.









Galvanised.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Master in control. 









A magnificently played Manfred if not a bit restrained.









A Swan lake for the concert hall, thoroughly enjoyable.









In modern, magnificent sound.









And finally, Japp van Zweden said in the local newspaper that the HK Phil has got a more Wagnerian sound than his other orchestras. I don't believe a single word of his PR mumble jumble. But I think he has a few magnificent Brünnhildes.


----------

